# Retraining at 45 - what career is least ageist?



## Codogly (6 Aug 2013)

In terms of retaining at the age of 45 given the likely barriers one is possibly going to incounter ie ageism what qualification is most likely to allow one to jump these barriers...?
Obviously ones current background (Skills / qulaification ) should feature in this decision, but for the purposes of this question can i ask that we simply look at in demand qualifications that would by themselves land the job.

Many thanks for any replies.
Codogly


----------



## Purple (6 Aug 2013)

In general the older we get the harder it is to learn new skills so you may encounter ageism in jobs where there is a high rate of technology change.


----------



## nai (6 Aug 2013)

If we're being very specific - MSc in Data Analytics - there is enormous requirements for Business Intelligence / Data Analytics at present. Three year conversion course in DIT.


----------



## SarahMc (6 Aug 2013)

I think really it's about looking at current and future skills shortages.

Have a look at bluebrick.ie
Courses are meant to be focussed on such shortages. Fortas do regular reports also.
The reality is the 47 year old does not want to be competing with 25 year old graduates.
It's hard to advise without knowing the existing skillet of the person wishing to retrain.


----------



## seantheman (6 Aug 2013)

SarahMc said:


> I think really it's about looking at current and future skills shortages.
> 
> Have a look at bluebrick.ie
> Courses are meant to be focussed on such shortages. Fortas do regular reports also.
> ...


 
Jeez Sarah, yer awful ageist, ye'v already made poor Codogly 2yrs older


----------



## SarahMc (6 Aug 2013)

On purpose Sean, I have allowed him 2 years to retrain.


----------



## homecoming (7 Aug 2013)

Have you about of Nebosh, Health and Safety, (or equivalent) if you have a construction background, there is work abroad, some countries have no age restriction.


----------



## Codogly (7 Aug 2013)

*Retraining*

Thanks for the replies all ... im an accountant in secure employment but always have an interest in hedging Job future changes in this economy ours.  I would have tought that IT skills in demand would be the best bet ...but i dont really know enough about the specifics in demand.

Codogly


----------



## Sol28 (7 Aug 2013)

Business Intelligence is always in demand (since I started 10 years ago - and is still growing) - as a step-through from accountancy - it could be quiet a suitable skill change. Its about providing the right information at the right time and generally accountants can be one of the key stakeholders. Check out the subject area


----------



## nai (7 Aug 2013)

As I said above - Data is the current big trend in IT - it's a relatively new growth specialism. More and more companies have realised that they hold the key to their future growth in the data that they capture from their customers. 

And by data - it's not just financials or sales - it's all about demographics, social media etc.


----------



## Leo (7 Aug 2013)

Codogly said:


> I would have tought that IT skills in demand would be the best bet ...but i dont really know enough about the specifics in demand.



With little or no relevant IT experience, you'll be competing with graduates, and looking at graduate pay-scales. The same will likely apply in other fields unless you find something where your accountancy background is of value.


----------



## Codogly (7 Aug 2013)

*Retraining ...*

Leo i agree ideally i would be looking to match additional skills with my accountancy qualifications.  Compliance is another area which might be compatable.  The target is to get the mix just right so that ones new combined skill set makes you attractive to employers over and above any age considerations...infact added with experience hopefully your new target employment market might actually only be suitable to your profile and not new graduates.

Codogly


----------

